# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  CS 131 Test

## francovice

Pershendetje.
Desha t'ju kerkoja nje ndihme sado te vogel ne lidhje me Lenden "Hyrje ne Programim - CS 131"! (CS 131 : Introduction to Computer Programming). Mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje Test te kesaj lende (shqip/anglisht) (s'ka nevoje te jete i zgjidhur)! Nese e keni bere ne shkolle kete lende mund te me dergoni ndonje lloj testi , ne ç'menyre eshte i ndertuar.
Ju Faleminderit!

----------


## arbeni_al

> Pershendetje.
> Desha t'ju kerkoja nje ndihme sado te vogel ne lidhje me Lenden "Hyrje ne Programim - CS 131"! (CS 131 : Introduction to Computer Programming). Mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje Test te kesaj lende (shqip/anglisht) (s'ka nevoje te jete i zgjidhur)! Nese e keni bere ne shkolle kete lende mund te me dergoni ndonje lloj testi , ne ç'menyre eshte i ndertuar.
> Ju Faleminderit!


Shiko tek www.zyferi.com

----------


## KerkojProne

> Pershendetje.
> Desha t'ju kerkoja nje ndihme sado te vogel ne lidhje me Lenden "Hyrje ne Programim - CS 131"! (CS 131 : Introduction to Computer Programming). Mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje Test te kesaj lende (shqip/anglisht) (s'ka nevoje te jete i zgjidhur)! Nese e keni bere ne shkolle kete lende mund te me dergoni ndonje lloj testi , ne ç'menyre eshte i ndertuar.
> Ju Faleminderit!



Mundesh te besh nje FIFO ( First In, First Out ) stack. Krijo nje function qe do shtoj cmime tek nje array edhe nje function tjeter qe do fshije cmime nga ajo array (cdo here posto cmimin e fundit qe u fshije). Akoma krijo edhe nje function tjeter qe poston te gjitha cmimet qe ndodhen tek array.

----------

